# Chickens LOVE Extra Milk!!!!



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I found a substitute for oyster shell that is not there own egg shells for calcium! it works!!! and it is something useful to do with all the extra milk as I don't make cheese or soap, just give it to the girls!!! so far I have not had any digestive or calcium def problems and they LOVE it!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep. My girls get a daily pan of milk. They love it.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

I give my chickens yogurt and they like that. My rooster is losing his tail feathers. Are they moulting now? I got a big pan of sand and that Di.....earth in case they have mites. They were beautiful.


----------



## NGoatFarm (Feb 19, 2018)

My ducj


spidy1 said:


> I found a substitute for oyster shell that is not there own egg shells for calcium! it works!!! and it is something useful to do with all the extra milk as I don't make cheese or soap, just give it to the girls!!! so far I have not had any digestive or calcium def problems and they LOVE it!!!
> View attachment 130377
> View attachment 130378


ks


----------



## NGoatFarm (Feb 19, 2018)

I feed my ducks & Chickens a galevery morning.


----------

